# Bayview Wildwood, Severn Bridge, Ont.



## Kola29 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with this resort ?  I wouldn't expect first class but is it in a reasonable shape for a few days of fishing on the lake ?

K


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 5, 2010)

Kola29:  The resort at Port Stanton, is about 45 minutes north of where I reside, but I've never been there.  It's been around for ages, and has extensive facilities, but I've not heard much about it recently, perhaps because there are so many other resorts in the general area that are more high profile.  Presume you have googled the website, but if not here it is.  Perhaps someone who has been there will pipe in with some worthwhile commentary.


http://www.bayviewwildwood.com/bayview-wildwood-resort/index.html


----------



## Kola (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for your comment. I have been to Blue Mountain and I know there are some newer resorts in the area. The website is helpful but only up to a point. Maybe somebody has actually visited this place.

K.


----------



## Dori (Aug 5, 2010)

Try Trip Advisor for reviews.

Dori


----------



## Kola (Aug 7, 2010)

Dori said:


> Try Trip Advisor for reviews.
> 
> Dori



One fact I did learn from Trip Advisor is that there are trains running through the property in the middle of the night that can upset your sleep. 

Also that a couple on their honeymoon were offered a bottle of wine....:whoopie: 

Too late for me. I prefer vodka...:ignore: 

Kola


----------



## Kola (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that I have seen this "resort" I have deleted it from my list of places of potential interest. It is located about 8 km. from Hwy #11 north of Orillia, Ont. in the middle of a forest on the shores of a small lake. Railway tracks run right past the property. The resort consists of an old cottage, a couple of small and one larger two storey building. I was not inclined to inspect its inside but it did not appear to be attractive. The lakefront looks OK, there were a couple of motorboats at the dock and some people sitting on the grass. Apart from that there is one tennis court in a rather rough state and children's playground. This 'resort' is miles away from any store or a restaurant with the access road running past a few private cottages. I would not recommend trying to find it in the darkness of the night. 

My recommendation: forget about it.


----------

